# HL clutch kits any good?



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

HL clutch kits any good......or any others out there that are? Waste a money?? Thinkin about doin one. I have a foreman 500 2 inch snork 28x9.5 laws all round and 12 inch black ss 108s and an HL 2 I.ch lift. Other than that she's all stock..........for now! Thanks


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I've put a few in, they do help. The last bike was running 29.5 outlaws.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

I had the extreme clutch kit n my brute with almond pri n marron sec.......I this Honda is a lot diff bike....
The kit helped out major in my brute......just wondering if its a good idea on my foreman....its.
inexpensive and I want 29.5s with no GR as of yet. I have 28 9.5s now. Will it help like in.
my brute to where I'll notice the diff?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

It will just let your rpm get higher before it engages.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i got the HL outlaw clutch kit put that in and was AWESOME for the money its cheap and easy mod just be VERY careful doing the clutch, anytime i pull the front cover i close the fuel valve tilt it up on the back rack makes it so much easier to do and there are washers that generally come off with the cover that have to go back so pull the cover carefully and watch where those washers are....and they say you cant but you can pull the clutch with a 3 jaw puller but yep other than that if i got another honda would be my first mod this time!!!! just i think 6 springs and a HL sticker and alot of frustration with those **** little springs lol i say definately worth it for sure


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Sweet I might just do that! I love it on my brute.....just wanna make sure it would do some sort a the same. Does it stall real bad.......wonder if it'll help with bigger tires......I mean it ain't a gear difference so....?


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

its not a huge stall difference but enough to up your jam a bit


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Ha ha by sayin enough to up your jam a bit u mean? Help pull bigger tires better?


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

yep....and with my 500 es i didnt like the power with 26'' lites lol........so i did some mods to help her out a bit lol.......now put er in 2nd gear wack the go stick and she falls on the back rack :rockn:


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice....I just ordered my HMF pipe jet kit n K&N today! Next'll be the clutch kit and then a nice ole GR then I'd love to turn some 31s or 32s n just crawl! 

Now I just gotta figure out which jet I'm gonna use.....with the 2 inch center snork n k&n n pipe.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

with the 2" snork there is alot of restriction for air even with my HCBB i built still have to keep it pretty low i cant remember now but i think i could only use the 165 after the snork???? cant remember now its been a while and have brute kehein numbers in my head lol.......may have been the 170????? what ever it was i think was 1 jet size below recommended with the snorkel on.....either way with how far you have to travel with the pipe i would almost recommend going to a 21/2" and hacking it into your air box........just my opinion.... mine will be getting done one day.....(probably when i kill the brute cause the ol red machine dont get out much anymore lol) but i do know it can flow way more air than its getting...... on a seperate note i know with mine after i started building some power i had to build a top motor mount for it because i kept breaking it off and keep an eye on the little tab on the front side of your diff cause thats gone a couple times as well......it still has the two that go through on the back side of the diff but you will have bigger torque loads than i do with those tires on there....... it gets a little expensive to keep piling stuff up on the honda when i started getting power happy.......they just dont seem to like making big power, not that they wont but the rest of the bike doesnt like it much lol......hence why i got the brute......but best of luck on your mods they are a great bike and in a way ALMOST kinda miss riding mine lol and definatly think you will like that clutch a lot......if you are going to the hl clutch kit i got the outlaw heavy duty for the extra $25 over the normal kit and i sure liked it


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

what size gr do you plan on putting? i know in my 2012 i pull my 30" zillas very well, but i will be oneday on bigger tires and want a 69%gr in her to pull some 32s


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Man I'd love to do 31 laws....or maybe theyll make a 32 one day. I'm not a big fan of the backs. I'm a law man lol. Maybe next a law 2 man......not sure but theyll def be 29.5 n up. I'd prob so the HL GR but whatever is needed for my setup is what I'll go with......


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey crazy how them law2s do? Compared to the og laws


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big big driffrence I find, I pass in places that I passed before in 2wd with them. U knoticed a big diffrence when ur in a rut and gotta lean the bike. I love them


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

